# Ignore vs. decline



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

Is there any strategic or effective difference between ignoring or declining?


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Yes there is but it would take a degree in Mathematics to explain it....that and ball bearings.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Zaarc said:


> Is there any strategic or effective difference between ignoring or declining?


There is no difference to your acceptance rate. You will learn not to care about your acceptance rate. However, you should decline so as not to waste anyones time. As soon as you decline the next driver will get pinged.

On Lyft, if you keep letting it time out instead of declining you will start getting nastygrams from Lyft.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Seamus said:


> However, you should decline so as not to waste anyones time.


Different philosophies.

I purposely let them time out to let it take as long as possible to get sent to another driver.

15 seconds times 4 drivers timing out = one additional minute. For the entitled ADHD snowflakes that's an eternity.

Doing my part for the community.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Zaarc said:


> Is there any strategic or effective difference between ignoring or declining?


Not to you. They both accomplish the same thing.

For the rider, those extra few seconds that are spent ignoring the request add up especially if multiple drivers are doing them.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

New2This said:


> Different philosophies.
> 
> I purposely let them time out to let it take as long as possible to get sent to another driver.
> 
> ...


I've always declined to get rid of the annoying noise but I like the way you think and really want to be a productive member of the community!!


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I let them time out

Also, when I'm done driving for the day, I never log off either app...I let them come in Lyft / Uber while apps are closed by me.. Screw both, I let them log me off.

And I never tap the threat button on Lyft app about acceptance rate after numerous time outs....I simply close app from iPhone and reopen...it goes away without the bow down to them and tap buttons like you're a child in trouble.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Zaarc said:


> Is there any strategic or effective difference between ignoring or declining?


When I used to hit decline a lot, (any pool rides) I noticed I stopped getting requests for a while. Then I got a message saying that other drivers in my area were accepting more rides than me and if I wasn't available to accept rides, please go offline. Then I stopped getting requests for like a half hour in a very busy area. I called them. They told me, "Well we see you rejected rides at 5:54, 5:58, 6:04.......So please if you are unable to work then go offline. "
( Yes they used the word rejected.)

Ever since then, I ignore, not decline.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I let them time out, selecting no means you went against Uber and Lyft wants (not that it matters but they still see that) I also like having pax wait longer especially for shared and pool requests as I haven't done either in over a year and feel great.



Lissetti said:


> When I used to hit decline a lot, (any pool rides) I noticed I stopped getting requests for a while. Then I got a message saying that I other drivers in my area were accepting more rides than me and if I wasn't available to accept rides, please go offline. Then I stopped getting requests for like a half hour in a very busy area. I called them. They told me, "Well we see you rejected rides at 5:54, 5:58, 6:04.......So please if you are unable to work then go offline. "
> ( Yes they used the word rejected.)
> 
> Ever since then, I ignore, not decline.


Geez they actually said that? Scandolous....so it does matter after all, hate these companies.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> I let them time out, selecting no means you went against Uber and Lyft wants (not that it matters but they still see that) I also like having pax wait longer especially for shared and pool requests as I haven't done either in over a year and feel great.
> 
> 
> Geez they actually said that? Scandolous....so it does matter after all, hate these companies.


Exactly....simply force close app and reopen to avoid tapping "got it" and "OK"

I'll never give them the satisfaction of clicking even more buttons except rides I actually want and accept.

And trust me if it's busy, Lyft will automatically remove the warning and give the next ride anyway.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> Geez they actually said that? Scandolous....so it does matter after all, hate these companies.


Yes. I demanded to know what they were talking about with that message "other drivers in my area are accepting more rides than me."

That's when they clapped back at me with all the declined I tapped and at what time I declined them.

It shut me the hell up.

.....lesson learned....ignore the undesirable requests from here on out. Prove I wasn't on the toilet battling the after effects of a Food Truck burrito!


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> Exactly....simply force close app and reopen to avoid tapping "got it" and "OK"
> 
> I'll never give them the satisfaction of clicking even more buttons except rides I actually want and accept.
> 
> And trust me if it's busy, Lyft will automatically remove the warning and give the next ride anyway.


That "Got it" button annoys the living hell out of me, you litterly have no other option then to select got it, lol I'm going to try that next time the got it bs appears, can't wait to try the reboot on that message next time lol thank you

how To make money as a rideshare driver? Avoid these passive aggressive head games from the big two and you 'may' turn a profit!


----------



## Underground (Sep 3, 2018)

Decline, if I am inside a surge zone and looking forward to future pings!

Ignore, if its slow and I want to make that 4.1* pax wait few extra seconds!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

IGNORE

It sends a message (to Lyft especially) that rides are being ignored. If they quit sending me pings 15 minutes away, and/or pay me when a surge is appropriate, then I would accept more. If they would stop sending Pool/Shared, I might accept it. Low rated pax? Ignore!

The ONLY things that matter to these companies are $$$ and the happiness of their pax (which translates to $$$). This is one of the very few ways that drivers can send a message to the companies that we are unhappy with the quality of what they are sending us, without getting deactivated.

Does it matter? Not really. But it makes me feel better to Ignore rather than Decline.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Yes, I know I missed 37 pings in a row...

I DID IT ON PURPOSE! Hahahahaha!


----------



## robstv (Aug 20, 2017)

Seamus said:


> There is no difference to your acceptance rate. You will learn not to care about your acceptance rate. However, you should decline so as not to waste anyones time. As soon as you decline the next driver will get pinged.
> 
> On Lyft, if you keep letting it time out instead of declining you will start getting nastygrams from Lyft.
> 
> Welcome to the forum.


Keep seeing these ideas that you should not worry about acceptance rate as it is no big deal.

So yesterday I gave it a try, not accepting a few rides, looking only for long rides. Today I go online and see the trip duration and direction info is missing in ping. Quick search shows you must keep acceptance rate 85% or higher to get this great feature. My acceptance rate is now 77%, when it was always 99 or 100%. It will go back up quick, but missing out on info for a short time. So yes, acceptance rate is a big deal and something you should care about if you wish to get more info about possible ride.

Sometimes I wonder if many of the posts here are the opposite of what needs to be done. Makes cents.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

robstv said:


> Keep seeing these ideas that you should not worry about acceptance rate as it is no big deal.
> 
> So yesterday I gave it a try, not accepting a few rides, looking only for long rides. Today I go online and see the trip duration and direction info is missing in ping. Quick search shows you must keep acceptance rate 85% or higher to get this great feature. My acceptance rate is now 77%, when it was always 99 or 100%. It will go back up quick, but missing out on info for a short time. So yes, acceptance rate is a big deal and something you should care about if you wish to get more info about possible ride.
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if many of the posts here are the opposite of what needs to be done. Makes cents.


LOL @ anyone taking UberPro seriously. It's just a way for Uber to manipulate new ants into taking all rides.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

robstv said:


> Keep seeing these ideas that you should not worry about acceptance rate as it is no big deal.
> 
> So yesterday I gave it a try, not accepting a few rides, looking only for long rides. Today I go online and see the trip duration and direction info is missing in ping. Quick search shows you must keep acceptance rate 85% or higher to get this great feature. My acceptance rate is now 77%, when it was always 99 or 100%. It will go back up quick, but missing out on info for a short time. So yes, acceptance rate is a big deal and something you should care about if you wish to get more info about possible ride.
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if many of the posts here are the opposite of what needs to be done. Makes cents.


What good is getting this info if you get penalized (By them taking it away) for using it towards your advantage?

Seems like a the tail wagging the dog to me


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

robstv said:


> Keep seeing these ideas that you should not worry about acceptance rate as it is no big deal.
> 
> So yesterday I gave it a try, not accepting a few rides, looking only for long rides. Today I go online and see the trip duration and direction info is missing in ping. Quick search shows you must keep acceptance rate 85% or higher to get this great feature. My acceptance rate is now 77%, when it was always 99 or 100%. It will go back up quick, but missing out on info for a short time. So yes, acceptance rate is a big deal and something you should care about if you wish to get more info about possible ride.
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if many of the posts here are the opposite of what needs to be done. Makes cents.


What you will find is that most experienced drivers aren't interested in getting Uber Pro Status because in order to achieve it you will lose a lot of money on crappy rides. What are you gonna do with that information? Use it to screen rides? If you do you will then lose that status so it's useless!LOL

96% of drivers don't last a year. 4% stay and figure out how to make money. This forum is filled with 4%ers. Some of the folks that make the most have unbelievably low acceptance rates. Go ahead and take all the crappy rides you want.

Experienced advice is free, take it or leave it but if you think you have it figured out in your first few months and know better than drivers who have years of experience and thousands of rides your kidding yourself.

Go for it! Whatever works for you.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Zaarc said:


> Is there any strategic or effective difference between ignoring or declining?


It doesn't make any difference to your acceptance rate (which in turn doesn't make any difference, unless you're going for that Uber pro 85% thing).

I doubt it makes any difference within Uber's system either, although only they would know for sure.

Presumably if you actively decline, then the ping gets bumped over to the next driver quicker. Additionally you become available to receive other pings quicker, which I guess is another reason to actively decline rather than ignore. Not to mention that you have to listen to the ping sound for a few seconds less, and can do other things with your phone.



robstv said:


> Keep seeing these ideas that you should not worry about acceptance rate as it is no big deal.
> 
> So yesterday I gave it a try, not accepting a few rides, looking only for long rides. Today I go online and see the trip duration and direction info is missing in ping. Quick search shows you must keep acceptance rate 85% or higher to get this great feature. My acceptance rate is now 77%, when it was always 99 or 100%. It will go back up quick, but missing out on info for a short time. So yes, acceptance rate is a big deal and something you should care about if you wish to get more info about possible ride.
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if many of the posts here are the opposite of what needs to be done. Makes cents.


I won't go into the the debate about the Uber Pro 85% thing, but I think its pros and cons can be summarised as follows. You are foregoing the ability to decline over 15% of pings based on pre acceptance criteria (such as bad pick up location, bad rating, and so forth). In exchange for the ability to decline up to 15% of pings based on direction/destination, or some combination of that and pre acceptance criteria.


----------



## Conporbos (Oct 11, 2017)

I think ignoring is generally a better strategy at times that you know are high demand, but do not have a surge on the map. If you and other drivers are timed out of the network longer the system will be more likely to activate surge in the near future. If surge is active in your area and you get a low rated pooler, that’s an instadecline for me. On to the next!


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

New2This said:


> Different philosophies.
> 
> I purposely let them time out to let it take as long as possible to get sent to another driver.
> 
> ...


I want to "like" this post more than once...mods, make it happen! 
FWIW -- on Lyft particularly, they will KEEP circulating the same crappy ping over and over to the pool of available drivers, it's particularly delightful if we all keep rejecting what we KNOW is a bad ride


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

New2This said:


> Different philosophies.
> 
> I purposely let them time out to let it take as long as possible to get sent to another driver.
> 
> ...


Seriously attitude problem you have.



MiamiKid said:


> Serious attitude problem you have.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm not a fan of people who get a kick out of wasting other people's time.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Zaarc said:


> Is there any strategic or effective difference between ignoring or declining?


No



reg barclay said:


> It doesn't make any difference to your acceptance rate (which in turn doesn't make any difference, unless you're going for that Uber pro 85% thing).
> 
> I doubt it makes any difference within Uber's system either, although only they would know for sure.
> 
> ...


Omg they are exactly the same



MiamiKid said:


> Seriously attitude problem you have.


This isn't the right kind of job for you. You don't care for people. Maybe something where you don't work with people would suit you better


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

robstv said:


> Keep seeing these ideas that you should not worry about acceptance rate as it is no big deal.
> 
> So yesterday I gave it a try, not accepting a few rides, looking only for long rides. Today I go online and see the trip duration and direction info is missing in ping. Quick search shows you must keep acceptance rate 85% or higher to get this great feature. My acceptance rate is now 77%, when it was always 99 or 100%. It will go back up quick, but missing out on info for a short time. So yes, acceptance rate is a big deal and something you should care about if you wish to get more info about possible ride.
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if many of the posts here are the opposite of what needs to be done. Makes cents.


Agreed, I see lots of bad advice here. Makes me think they're trying to sabotage the competition. Hmmm?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> No
> 
> 
> Omg they are exactly the same
> ...


Nope, actually like this gig quite a bit and get along great with people. No complaints whatsoever.

My main point Is I don't get a thrill out of inconveniencing pax for no reason. For example, if I don't want a particular ride, I choose ignore over time out. Why? In my world, customer service is a priority and my goal is to route another ride, to pax, ASAP.

However, must admit, I relate to riders way better than most drivers!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> Agreed, I see lots of bad advice here. Makes me think they're trying to sabotage the competition. Hmmm?


Features, stars, badges, silly papa john lights... whatever. Most users are concerned about the money if your priorities are different then yes they are sabotaging you out of your Uber niknaks


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

Seamus said:


> What you will find is that most experienced drivers aren't interested in getting Uber Pro Status because in order to achieve it you will lose a lot of money on crappy rides. What are you gonna do with that information? Use it to screen rides? If you do you will then lose that status so it's useless!LOL
> 
> 96% of drivers don't last a year. 4% stay and figure out how to make money. This forum is filled with 4%ers. Some of the folks that make the most have unbelievably low acceptance rates. Go ahead and take all the crappy rides you want.
> 
> ...


I have several thousand rides. What the heck is UberPro?


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

Zaarc said:


> Is there any strategic or effective difference between ignoring or declining?


No



Lissetti said:


> When I used to hit decline a lot, (any pool rides) I noticed I stopped getting requests for a while. Then I got a message saying that I other drivers in my area were accepting more rides than me and if I wasn't available to accept rides, please go offline. Then I stopped getting requests for like a half hour in a very busy area. I called them. They told me, "Well we see you rejected rides at 5:54, 5:58, 6:04.......So please if you are unable to work then go offline. "
> ( Yes they used the word rejected.)
> 
> Ever since then, I ignore, not decline.


Hmm interesting...


----------



## robstv (Aug 20, 2017)

Seamus said:


> What you will find is that most experienced drivers aren't interested in getting Uber Pro Status because in order to achieve it you will lose a lot of money on crappy rides. What are you gonna do with that information? Use it to screen rides? If you do you will then lose that status so it's useless!LOL
> 
> 96% of drivers don't last a year. 4% stay and figure out how to make money. This forum is filled with 4%ers. Some of the folks that make the most have unbelievably low acceptance rates. Go ahead and take all the crappy rides you want.
> 
> ...


That's great but have been driving Uber for 2 years and do have the 1000's of rides you speak of.... WooHoo, I'm a 4% 'er!!!!! Where do I pick up the patch for my leather?


----------



## UbrbU (Feb 6, 2019)

Acceptance rate is important. You have to please the uber gods from time to time for it to reward you. Remember that you are dealing with an algorithm that can retaliate and box you. 

Uberpro can be a life saver in certain busy times and especially when I am on the hunt for a $50 airport run @4:00am, don't make me miss it for $5! So, definitely worth it. I worked without it for 4 years, it was introduced here recently, I WISH I had access to this feature sooner


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

UbrbU said:


> Acceptance rate is important. You have to please the uber gods from time to time for it to reward you. Remember that you are dealing with an algorithm that can retaliate and box you.
> 
> Uberpro can be a life saver in certain busy times and especially when I am on the hunt for a $50 airport run @4:00am, don't make me miss it for $5! So, definitely worth it. I worked without it for 4 years, it was introduced here recently, I WISH I had access to this feature sooner


How do you know that is what's happening though and it's not a smokescreen? I never run airports and my acceptance sucks but tonight I got 5 airports in a row almost back and forth. On weekends I almost always pull $20 hr and I'm being honest. How are your averages?

The only reason I'm bringing this to your attention is because "it may not be the pro status that is saving you" it could be that every so many rides you snatch a prize which i would say is fairly typical.


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

Seamus said:


> What you will find is that most experienced drivers aren't interested in getting Uber Pro Status because in order to achieve it you will lose a lot of money on crappy rides. What are you gonna do with that information? Use it to screen rides? If you do you will then lose that status so it's useless!LOL


Wait. How else can you know if a ride is going to be crappy or not? What is your strategy for accepting or declining. Im new to this. Trying to understand some of the nuances. Thank you.


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

Zaarc said:


> Wait. How else can you know if a ride is going to be crappy or not? What is your strategy for accepting or declining. Im new to this. Trying to understand some of the nuances. Thank you.


If you're new at it, take all rides for a while. After a few weeks you should begin to see patterns. Certain areas, times of day, trip types, etc. will start showing to be more or less "favorable" than others.

You will develop your own preferences, tolerances, and in a fairly short time learn what to avoid.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Zaarc said:


> How else can you know if a ride is going to be crappy or not?


You can't, that's the problem.

You don't know how long or short the ride will be.

You don't know if it includes stops.

You don't know if they are tippers.

You don't know if they are rude, or smell, or are needy, or ANYTHING.

Uber COULD help us and give some information, but they won't.

Best you can do is learn from experience and from others on this forum. When 30 people here say "don't do Pool" there is a good reason for it.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

New2This said:


> Different philosophies.
> 
> I purposely let them time out to let it take as long as possible to get sent to another driver.
> 
> ...


Solipsism leads to stupidity.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Merc7186 said:


> Yes there is but it would take a degree in Mathematics to explain it....that and ball bearings.


Unless its in the pfetzer valve...?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Rushmanyyz said:


> Solipsism leads to stupidity.


Nah I let the ping time out on LYFT out of spite, as I watch them display how low my acceptance rate is. Bastards got the nerve to want me to drive 25 mins for free and design their app to display attitude when you refuse.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Nah I do this to LYFT out of spite as I watch them display how low my acceptance rate is. Bastards got the nerve to want me to drive 25 mins for free and design their app to display attitude when you refuse.


What?


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

Seamus said:


> There is no difference to your acceptance rate. You will learn not to care about your acceptance rate. However, you should decline so as not to waste anyones time. As soon as you decline the next driver will get pinged.
> 
> On Lyft, if you keep letting it time out instead of declining you will start getting nastygrams from Lyft.
> 
> Welcome to the forum.


i click decline, so I don't have to hear the 10 extra seconds of ba-bleepity-boop.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I feel that it is likely the companies keep records of declines vs ignores. I like to hit decline when they send me garbage in hopes that one day their algorithm recognizes what I think is garbage and stops sending it to me.

I mainly ignore a ping when I'm too busy, like trying to work my way up an icy hill and I need all the concentration I've got to get up the hill. Or I ignore them when I'm trying really hard to accept them but I can't seem to get my phone to the correct screen in time.

Now that UberEats has sometimes has min payout displayed I have a simple strategy for UberEats... decline all pings that lack one of those minimums. If it doesn't have a minimum, you are making less than $5 (and probably less than $3), which is rediculous because an UberEATS ping will probably take 30-45 minutes to complete.



Conporbos said:


> I think ignoring is generally a better strategy at times that you know are high demand, but do not have a surge on the map. If you and other drivers are timed out of the network longer the system will be more likely to activate surge in the near future. If surge is active in your area and you get a low rated pooler, that's an instadecline for me. On to the next!


In my area they did away with surge multipliers on Uber in exchange for "fixed" surge. $1.25 extra on my next trip is no incentive whatsoever for me to go to a surge area or wait for a surge ping. On busy nights I used to keep Uber on and turn Lyft off since Lyft rarely had much primetime compared to Uber surge. Now I turn Uber off and leave Lyft on. I'll take a 25% primetime any day over a $1.25. $1.25 might be a lot on a $3 ride, but it is peanuts on a 40 mile trip.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Rushmanyyz said:


> Solipsism leads to stupidity.


Evidently Aussies have zero sense of humor (or 'humour' as you spell it down under)


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

New2This said:


> Evidently Aussies have zero sense of humor (or 'humour' as you spell it down under)


Yeah, because a comment like "Solipsism leads to stupidity" wasn't meant as humorous.

I'm a Unicorn mate, I'm an Aussie but also American. I like having healthcare, sane gun laws and a regulated financial system, so I stuck around.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

If your area has Uberpro and you can jump through the hoops of maintaining a 85% acceptance rating over the past 7 days you can access this feature. Its means to me if I can keep it I can basically decline the worst one out of every 7 rides. It has definite advantages like giving the late arriving paxhole a extra few minutes instead of the instant 5 minute no show fee since I now have the knowledge that it is a long ride heading the direction I would like to go, like home. Another great example is when your almost done for the day and your close to home. Normally I'll just turn off the app so I don't get a ride 40 minutes away, now I can make sure it is a shorty (as long as I'm close to the pick up point) and do another ride or two before calling it a day.

Sure its a way for Uber to get its way and make us play by their rules but so far I think it can help, if I can only keep that acceptance rating up, lol. Let the praise stop there though, this is the type of information we should have all the time no strings attached.


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I'm not a fan of people who get a kick out of wasting other people's time.


Wasting other people's time? Like driving an exorbitant number of minutes to a pickup? These rideshare companies have no problem whatsoever wasting drivers' time!


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Mista T said:


> You can't, that's the problem.
> 
> You don't know how long or short the ride will be.
> 
> ...


I understand your point. But in my experience I usually end up doing more with UberPool or UberPoolExpress than with UberX. Honestly I don't know why, but it happens...
It bothers me that I have to _drive in circles_ sometimes to pick up passengers, but if at the end of the day I have more money in my pocket...

I don't know. Pool doesn't bother me...


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Chorch said:


> I understand your point. But in my experience I usually end up doing more with UberPool or UberPoolExpress than with UberX. Honestly I don't know why, but it happens...
> It bothers me that I have to _drive in circles_ sometimes to pick up passengers, but if at the end of the day I have more money in my pocket...
> 
> I don't know. Pool doesn't bother me...


I don't have pool in my area so I don't know for sure. When I am in the Miami Market I generally don't take pool pick-ups because I want to head back home not deeper into Miami or Broward county. Plus I don't know the area as well as my main area.

Anyway, and this is just a theory on my part, with pool you have a lot less dead miles, so in theory you are making more money because you have more paid miles. Now is that worth the additional wear and tear? That is up to you to decide, pretty sure you could ask 50 drivers and get 45 different opinions on it. My opinion is if you are going to drive rideshare you should be okay with and prepared for the additional wear and tear.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Merc7186 said:


> Yes there is but it would take a degree in Mathematics to explain it....that and ball bearings.


 is that is that a quote from Fletch?


----------



## OmahaVW (Mar 17, 2019)

Seamus said:


> What you will find is that most experienced drivers aren't interested in getting Uber Pro Status because in order to achieve it you will lose a lot of money on crappy rides. What are you gonna do with that information? Use it to screen rides? If you do you will then lose that status so it's useless!LOL
> 
> 96% of drivers don't last a year. 4% stay and figure out how to make money. This forum is filled with 4%ers. Some of the folks that make the most have unbelievably low acceptance rates. Go ahead and take all the crappy rides you want.
> 
> ...


What about force closing the app as a means of declining?


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

robstv said:


> That's great but have been driving Uber for 2 years and do have the 1000's of rides you speak of.... WooHoo, I'm a 4% 'er!!!!! Where do I pick up the patch for my leather?


As you have read, there is a lot of interesting information about "Uber Pro". Bottom line, those who hate it will toss things like "most senior driver's don't waste their time with it" ... yada yada yada .... that isn't really true. The vocal detractors of Uber Pro certainly will make their voices heard, in each and every thread they can add their copy/paste comments about it. There are plenty of drivers on here that have been driving a long time and use Uber Pro and like it. But you won't see them posting on every thread they get a chance to posting about it. So those in favor of Uber Pro are the silent promoters.

What is really happening is those who do use Uber Pro and use it effectively get tired of posting vs the detractors. I was once a detractor myself. But then I decided to give Uber Pro a run and see if I could use it to my benefit. What I found is that I had to change very little to get to Uber Pro status, and I'm not loosing money by having Uber Pro. But now I can see where rides are going and time, and able to ignore the few that come across that I really don't want to take. I hover between 85-90% AR now. And it's saved me multiple times when I'm getting ready to call it a night from getting the 30-45 minute ride the opposite direction from home (which would be an hour+ ride home  ). Or the 20 minute ride in the direction I know there is almost no chance in hell I'll get a return ride back to a busy area.

Uber Pro also gives me priority return rides from the airport. I'm about 100% on return rides from airport since getting Uber Pro. That alone makes it worth my while as I do a lot of airport runs in my market.

Not going to convince the detractors that Uber Pro is useful. And perhaps for them and their strat it doesn't work. Whatever..... in the end do what works for you and others will do what works for them.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

☝


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

robstv said:


> Keep seeing these ideas that you should not worry about acceptance rate as it is no big deal.
> 
> So yesterday I gave it a try, not accepting a few rides, looking only for long rides. Today I go online and see the trip duration and direction info is missing in ping. Quick search shows you must keep acceptance rate 85% or higher to get this great feature. My acceptance rate is now 77%, when it was always 99 or 100%. It will go back up quick, but missing out on info for a short time. So yes, acceptance rate is a big deal and something you should care about if you wish to get more info about possible ride.
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if many of the posts here are the opposite of what needs to be done. Makes cents.


In addition, priority placement in the que will drop if your acceptance rate is low. Meaning longer wait times at airports (at least in this market). If you dont care about the airport nor extra trip info then yes, pass up as many as you want.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Not to you. They both accomplish the same thing.
> 
> For the rider, those extra few seconds that are spent ignoring the request add up especially if multiple drivers are doing them.


Good to see you.
&#128077;


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Good to see you.
> &#128077;


Uhhhh you are replying to a post he made almost a year ago. Just an FYI. :roflmao:



DriverMark said:


> As you have read, there is a lot of interesting information about "Uber Pro". Bottom line, those who hate it will toss things like "most senior driver's don't waste their time with it" ... yada yada yada .... that isn't really true. The vocal detractors of Uber Pro certainly will make their voices heard, in each and every thread they can add their copy/paste comments about it. There are plenty of drivers on here that have been driving a long time and use Uber Pro and like it. But you won't see them posting on every thread they get a chance to posting about it. So those in favor of Uber Pro are the silent promoters.
> 
> What is really happening is those who do use Uber Pro and use it effectively get tired of posting vs the detractors. I was once a detractor myself. But then I decided to give Uber Pro a run and see if I could use it to my benefit. What I found is that I had to change very little to get to Uber Pro status, and I'm not loosing money by having Uber Pro. But now I can see where rides are going and time, and able to ignore the few that come across that I really don't want to take. I hover between 85-90% AR now. And it's saved me multiple times when I'm getting ready to call it a night from getting the 30-45 minute ride the opposite direction from home (which would be an hour+ ride home :frown: ). Or the 20 minute ride in the direction I know there is almost no chance in hell I'll get a return ride back to a busy area.
> 
> ...


Just an fyi, you are replying to a post someone made about a year ago. Better late than never!:thumbup: He has probably been deactivated since then. LOL


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Uhhhh you are replying to a post he made almost a year ago. Just an FYI. :roflmao:
> 
> 
> Just an fyi, you are replying to a post someone made about a year ago. Better late than never!:thumbup: He has probably been deactivated since then. LOL


DAMN IT!!! Who is responsible for reviving this old post!!! HEADS WILL ROLL :roflmao: :wtf:


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Uhhhh you are replying to a post he made almost a year ago. Just an FYI. :roflmao:
> 
> 
> Just an fyi, you are replying to a post someone made about a year ago. Better late than never!:thumbup: He has probably been deactivated since then. LOL


Oops.
Thanks


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Oops.
> Thanks


Annnnnnd just like that there is @Pax Collector "liking" something!!! @Pax Collector , you can't just like something and not post. A "like" is to a "post as "touching" is to "sex", it's the first step!!!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

DriverMark said:


> As you have read, there is a lot of interesting information about "Uber Pro". Bottom line, those who hate it will toss things like "most senior driver's don't waste their time with it" ... yada yada yada .... that isn't really true. The vocal detractors of Uber Pro certainly will make their voices heard, in each and every thread they can add their copy/paste comments about it. There are plenty of drivers on here that have been driving a long time and use Uber Pro and like it. But you won't see them posting on every thread they get a chance to posting about it. So those in favor of Uber Pro are the silent promoters.
> 
> What is really happening is those who do use Uber Pro and use it effectively get tired of posting vs the detractors. I was once a detractor myself. But then I decided to give Uber Pro a run and see if I could use it to my benefit. What I found is that I had to change very little to get to Uber Pro status, and I'm not loosing money by having Uber Pro. But now I can see where rides are going and time, and able to ignore the few that come across that I really don't want to take. I hover between 85-90% AR now. And it's saved me multiple times when I'm getting ready to call it a night from getting the 30-45 minute ride the opposite direction from home (which would be an hour+ ride home :frown: ). Or the 20 minute ride in the direction I know there is almost no chance in hell I'll get a return ride back to a busy area.
> 
> ...


Uber pro does two things for me, good discount on gas and getting the right rides during surge. When the bars are closing I don't want a15 or 20 minute ride. I would love to get at minute ride so I can grab another side. Alternatively I want a long ride where I can get some surge supplement. I probably make an extra 8 or 10 bucks a night as a result of that.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Zaarc said:


> Is there any strategic or effective difference between ignoring or declining?


WHY ARE YOU NOT SERVING YOUR COMMUNITY??


----------



## Cubs44 (Jul 12, 2019)

My theory. both apps algorithms read that you waste customers time when you just let the pick up ping time out, without accepting it, and will not assign a new pick up as quickly to you, compared when you decline a ride immediately.


----------



## Hooray5Stars (Oct 28, 2019)

robstv said:


> Keep seeing these ideas that you should not worry about acceptance rate as it is no big deal.
> 
> So yesterday I gave it a try, not accepting a few rides, looking only for long rides. Today I go online and see the trip duration and direction info is missing in ping. Quick search shows you must keep acceptance rate 85% or higher to get this great feature. My acceptance rate is now 77%, when it was always 99 or 100%. It will go back up quick, but missing out on info for a short time. So yes, acceptance rate is a big deal and something you should care about if you wish to get more info about possible ride.
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if many of the posts here are the opposite of what needs to be done. Makes cents.


You've unwittingly stumbled upon the scam that is, Uber Pro. Once you start actually USING that information to your advantage, what happens? They take it away from you. BAD ANT! Now be a good little ant and get back out there and start accepting 99% or whatever insane number you accept and make Mr. Algo proud. If you're going to accept every ride, then what the hell difference does it make to you what information they tell you about the ride? You've freely admitted you accept them all no matter what anyways. This is why people are telling you A/R doesn't matter. If you stick to busy zones, don't accept any trip > 2-3 miles away, etc., it doesn't really matter what your A/R is. And on busy Fri/Sat nights you should be declining anyone < 4.75, i've found that almost always, those are a complete waste of time/headache.


----------

